# Do you charge for no show



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone here charge for no show?

In California I have the right to charge for a no show.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't. 
Even though you don't want customers who dont respect your time, I can't imagine too many people paying that bill (assuming ive never done work for them before)
Besides, I'm still growing my small company and that seems like a move that may get me more bad mouthers than anything else. It's already factored into my rate that that's a part of the biz, some jobs you walk away with more profit than your regular hourly, and some you don't. At least thats me. 

I am pretty good at calling people the day before and half hour before heading over, hasn't happened to me in a very long time


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow- I didnt think anyone really did- how often do they pay it ? And how much $ are we talking, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We always call before we go. Never had a no show.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I get a CC up front for the usual offenders (property managers, landlords, commercial customers). If they don't give a CC then they aren't my customer. I'll let them dick me competitors around.

For simple residential owner/occupants we call ahead. No answer, we don't go.



voltatab said:


> Wow- I didnt think anyone really did- how often do they pay it ? And how much $ are we talking, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

smart idea - with landlords. I will have to do that.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've always tried to make sure I ask the property manager if they can verify someone will be there, or someone will be there to let me in. If I have to wait, someone's paying me.


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, I spoke with them the night before and they said they would be there I showed and called and the phone was busy. So I let the city give them a call that went down like this. They needed to get it fixed if they didn't they were going to have me do it. I bill the city and the city would attach it to there bill. They called me about 15mins later apologizing for wasting my time.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

And I would have socked it to them then because it was in a gated section behind the building. I would have yanked that thing and put it out by the meter.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Rarely have we ever had this problem.


Had a good one this week though:


When a customer contacts me for plumbing services, we give a time slot. "Between 10 and 12" and the majority of customers understand that this means arrival time.


But, every once in awhile we end up with a half baked customer that thinks we'll arrive AND do the job in that time frame. 


In the above time slot, customer calls at 11:03am while I'm getting fuel for my truck and she leaves a voicemail. "Well it's 11am and you said you'd be here between 10 and 12, and I have to be at work at 12, we're going to have to reschedule." 


I wish I never attempted to call her back, which I did twice but never left a message. 

If she calls back I'm telling her to find another plumber. Plain and simple with no explanation. I won't deal with people like this.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Rarely have we ever had this problem.
> 
> 
> Had a good one this week though:
> ...



We do 2 hour windows too. and once in awhile we get people that do the exact same thing. they think you will be there at say 10 and be done by 12.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

My phone script says "so to confirm, we have you down for an arrival time between x and (x+2)"



Plumber Jim said:


> We do 2 hour windows too. and once in awhile we get people that do the exact same thing. they think you will be there at say 10 and be done by 12.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Ive done it, usually they won't pay it.. but sometimes they do!


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

How about if you showed up and they fixed it themselves or had another plumber come to fix it. What to do then?


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

DIZ said:


> How about if you showed up and they fixed it themselves or had another plumber come to fix it. What to do then?


That has happened to me, only because I didn't check the voicemail that said not to come. They fixed it themselves... packing nut or something silly if I recall. 

If they didn't call and had another company come out, id charge them for trip.


----------



## alongston (Dec 27, 2010)

Calling before you go will help out with no shows. Especially if you have to drive quite a few miles to get there.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Our comany has a 24 hour call service I hate when people call at two in the morning not wanting service but to ask how to light there water heater


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

revenge said:


> Our comany has a 24 hour call service I hate when people call at two in the morning not wanting service but to ask how to light there water heater


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Pretend to fall asleep multiple times as you talk to them....

And don't say anything that makes any sense what so ever...

Make them go and get the model number....

Then make them get the serial number...

The ask the what the tag on the gas valve says....

Then ask them what their instruction manual says....

All this in between falling asleep....:laughing:


----------

